# What size auger belt C950-52779-7?



## giggles1971 (Feb 11, 2020)

hi i have a c950-52779-7 10 hp 32 in how do i find out what size the oger belt is i have looked for a manual and had no luck


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF giggles1971


.


----------

